# What country in Europe should I visit and why?



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Houston_Texan, why not visit the UK.

Urban

The cities of the UK have alot to offer for tourists.

In London you have a great amount of attractions like the London Eye etc. You have one of the worlds best cities for shopping, events, and general enjoyment.

Other cities across the country have a diverse range of attractions and historical sites that would be worth visiting. (Edinburgh Castle, etc.)










Scenic

As the United Kingdom is composed of many islands, breathtaking scenery can be found in all corners, from the Lake District in Cumbria, to the Highlands of Scotland, to Mount Snowdon and the highlands of Wales.










History

The United Kingdom has many historical sites. Stonehenge is just an example, dating thousands of years BC. Other historical sites include the Tower of London, the many castles dotted around the country etc.










Culture

You can sample the culture from across the country, including Scottish, Welsh, English & N.Irish.

The West End is one of the world's premiere "theatrelands" with productions ranging from 'Chicago' to 'The Lion King'.

As well as experiencing traditional British culture, you can witness the culture of the many different cultures that live in the country. (sizeable West African, Indian, Pakistani, Arab and West Indian presence)

This includes Notting Hill Carnival, one Europe's biggest street parties (if you're in time).











The Coast

Being a group of islands, the UK has a wide contrasts of coast, from cliffs to beach (whatever you like). The Channel Islands of Jersey and Guernsey are often underrated.


















....

Blah I could go on but there's way more plus points (like no language barrier, which can help). Thanks.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Greece, because in Greece you have just everything. Mountains, sea, islands, lakes, thick forest, glaciers, three climatic zones (mediterranean, alpine, continental), rivers, falls. Though the distances are big (something like in Germany, Italy or Spain) to see all these things you can choose from your favorite ones according to your taste. So if you are looking for close distances this country is not for you (maybe try with Switzerland, Netherlands or Austria being my favorite the later of those three), otherwise come to Greece.

It´s very common for visitors to make the classic Europe tour of Italy and Greece since both are one next to the other neighboring countries.

And almost forgot.....5,000 years of history! Keep on mind that here is the cradle of European civilization, accordingly the oldest nation in the continent.

Just take a glimpse and enjoy (they're plenty of pics).

(EDITED)

Mountains WOW!!!!!

Breathtaking beaches!!!!!

Glaciers!!!!1 I didn't know Greece had them!!! Amazing!!!!!

Waterfall!!!! So many??? Yes indeed, due to the terrain relief.

Lakes and thick forests. Out of a tales book

Ski centers. I love ski!!!

All the above were until this afternoon plenty of wonderful pictures, criticized by the members of this thread. So I decided, that from now on all my picture threads will be........pictureless.....looks like imagination is better in this thread.

I hope you've enjoyed them.


----------



## Sabunjar (Apr 24, 2006)

houston_texan said:


> I will be visiting Europe this summer after World Cup....What countries should I must see?


I am going to the WC as well and as soon as I am done, I am making a bee-line for the Adriatic, Istria & Dalmatia in Croatia, rock in summer, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

@GrigorisSokratis: He wants to know where he should go. He don't to see 2000 pictures of Greece, this *no* promo thread. Could you atleast delete half of your picture. Thank you


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

@GS, really billion huge photos is not neccesarry, he could get impresson with few small photos too.


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

Forget of his opinions, you should be in Spain  



Look this page www.spain.info a lot of idioms forget of opinions of the people.



*VIVA ESPAÑA*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

1. France - castles, cities, museums, wine and dine - just avoid the nasty people in Paris 
2. Italy - same, only better! So THIS is Nr.1 actually :lol:
3. Greece or Spain - food, people, culture

Also worth visiting: 
- UK (especially Scottland and London, but also smaller cities)
- Switzerland: don't listen to vishalt - there IS a lot to do (Zurich has one of the densest nighlives and party scene in Europe, Basel a very high museum density and hiking and skiing in the Mountains is just great - the landscape is increadably diverse and beautiful), BUT: it is expensive!
- Scandinavia: same as Switzerland, only more nature (CH is too crowded and overbuilt) and unfortunatly MUCH more expensive - but otherwise: Helsinki is one of the best cities and Lapland/northern Europe the most beautiful place on earth
- And cities like Lisboa, Wien, Prag, Hamburg and Istanbul ARE worth visiting


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

i wouldnt go for portugal, lazy and ugly people, bad beaches, very cold, realy boring


----------



## Erasmus (Jan 11, 2006)

You should start your trip in the Netherlands. We're a small country, but a great one too! If you like art there are a lot of museums, we're also the country that gave birth to Rembrandt, Vermeer, Van Gogh, Mondriaan and many others.
You could in the Netherlands also pay tribute to the US, as Rotterdam is the city where the Pilgrim Fathers started to sail to the US and during the 20th century a lot of Europeans went to Rotterdam, just to emigrate to the US.
There could also be other reasons to visit our country: we're home to your favourite beer (Heineken) and there are a lot of ancient cities to visit but the best argument is that our country is small and a central part of Europe: you can see the most important cities in about five or six days and then travel off to the main European cities (London, Paris, Berlin). Amsterdam has also a good airport to every other European land (maybe not Moldavia or Albania but who cares?) Oh, and you should definately visit Bolognal... the most beatiful city in the entire world!!!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Erasmus, you are totally right with Amsterdam and especially Bologna! A pity that in Holland (not Netherlands) a lot of people are as rude and arrogant as in Paris  But Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag and Utrecht - as well as the zoos in Arnhem and Appeldorn are really worth visiting!!


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Hmm, I don't think someone from Texas would actually care for the Burgers'Jungle, Zoo, Ocean etc in Arnhem. It's fun when you live on a continent with little wildlife and nature left. But nah, skip NL. I live near those Arnhem and Apeldoorn Zoos, I know.

I'd suggest: Heathrow, bit of London, buildings are generally complete crap but Soho/Covent Garden in Summer are fabulous places, eurostar, Brussels/Paris, further into Germany, or better south: Avignon, Nimes, Barcelona, Granada (argueably the best building in EU; Alhambra), Lisbon. All smooth new railways and perhaps not as stinkingly busy as the NW of the EU. NL has really poor air for example.

Nein, Küsel: Those Dutchies however change their attitude when they smell dollars


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

go to Tallinn and Helsinki... if I don't get the job I'm applying for then that's where I'll be... again.

You seem to be in demand Texan... how about you just book a flight to Heathrow... all these people will be waiting for you in Arrivals, and will then try to drag you off to their home country... willingly or otherwise


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

1France-French food, luxurious, fun, majestic and beautiful, castles, shopping, Eiffel great museums--HELLO Louvre, Romantic
2Germany-Beautiful Natural scenery, Fun cities, Go to Auchwitz, and Buchenwald, Garmisch-very refreshing, and Frankfurt Awesome Scrapers
3Italia-Food, Roma with the Collosseum, Forum Spanish Steps, Italian Girls, Napoli, Milano fashion and cars, Florence with art, and Torino-olympic 
4Espana-Beaches, Madrid beautiful cathedrals
5Czech Republic-Prague-Beautiful Architecture, Peaceful and travel back to medaeval time
6Austria-Alps, Vienna music and fun downtown, Salzburg-Mozart birthplace and if you have seen sound of music you know how beautiful it is!
7U.K.
8Switzerland
9Hungary
10Greece


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

This seems like people are the cities bidding to get the olympics to come to there city. Come to U.K. Come to France. I'll give u 10 reasons LOL!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Erasmus, you are totally right with Amsterdam and especially Bologna! A pity that in Holland (not Netherlands) a lot of people are as rude and arrogant as in Paris  But Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag and Utrecht - as well as the zoos in Arnhem and Appeldorn are really worth visiting!!


Both huge stereotypes. That is like saying Anna Nicole Smith has no boobs. Amsterdamians and Parisians are both friendly people especially when I went there. Both very talkative people.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^ It is in small towns where people get rude. I was at a restaurant in a small town near Strausbourg and I asked for some napkins and they gave me one puny thin strip. When I asked for a couple more the waitress (an old lady) threw them at my face and seemed to be cussing me out in French. Yeah but the Parisians they are sexy and know how to treat guests!


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> 1France-French food, luxurious, fun, majestic and beautiful, castles, shopping, Eiffel great museums--HELLO Louvre, Romantic
> 2Germany-Beautiful Natural scenery, Fun cities, Go to Auchwitz, and Buchenwald, Garmisch-very refreshing, and Frankfurt Awesome Scrapers
> 3Italia-Food, Roma with the Collosseum, Forum Spanish Steps, Italian Girls, Napoli, Milano fashion and cars, Florence with art, and Torino-olympic
> 4Espana-Beaches, Madrid beautiful cathedrals
> ...


 :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: 

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

SPAIN IS NOT ONLY BEACH AND FLAMENKO OLÉ !!! AND TOROS  

Spain has more culture than France for example :sleepy:


----------



## Abbil (Jul 22, 2005)

bay


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

sorry keros lol!


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

OK, so, the next opinion, you shouldn't say a opinion about a country without discovery ok ?

Again repeat the web

www.spain.info


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> 2Germany-Beautiful Natural scenery, Fun cities, Go to Auchwitz, and Buchenwald, Garmisch-very refreshing, and Frankfurt Awesome Scrapers


Auschwitz is not in Germany anymore for 60 years. It is in Poland now (which is also worth visiting).


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> This seems like people are the cities bidding to get the olympics to come to there city. Come to U.K. Come to France. I'll give u 10 reasons LOL!


Yeah, its funny.  BTW. ¡Spain olé, olé!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Just a very small part of Spain is "olé olé & bulls"...
:sleepy:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Greece ofcourse. 
You have absoultely everything you could ever want in a Holiday.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> ^^Just a very small part of Spain is "olé olé & bulls"...
> :sleepy:


Oops, sorry. :nocrook: I know that in Northern Spain _ole_ is just a normal word. :wink2:


----------



## Puce86 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keros, please, you should stop doing this :|

xD


----------



## SLIMI-PL (Dec 8, 2005)

Remember! Don't go to Poland! We have bad food, there is no fun,NO! majestic and beautiful, castles, shopping,NO! great museums, NO! Beautiful Natural scenery, NO! Awesome Scrapers, We don't have! Collosseum, Spanish Steps, Italian Girls, Napoli, Milano fashion and cars, NO! fantastic Beaches, NO! beautiful cathedrals, NO! Beautiful Architecture.

So Poland is bad! stay away from Poland OK?!!


----------



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

^










:?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

SLIMI-PL :lol: :rofl:
That's the best statement EVER!!!! And maybe the best propaganda - you don't even have Auschwitz anymore, it's German since post 33 :lol:

At least you have still the Beatles... or was that Belarus?! :lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Go to Lichtenstein! The rest sucks! :yes:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^:crazyardon me?:crazy:^^


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

keros said:


> Spain has more culture than France for example :sleepy:


How do you measure how much culture a country has to come up with such a definite statement??

I would recommend doing a tour around the Adriatic, up Italy then into Slovenia and down the Croatian coast.


----------



## Tuomas (Dec 25, 2005)

Finland and you start to appreciate your home country.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

If this thread is serious... Then can I just ask if you're limiting yourself to just one country? If yes, why? How long are you coming for?

If you're going to spend 8 hours coming here I'd advise a whistle stop tour around Europe, decide for yourself where you like, and then come again and explore further those countries you preferred.

I presume you're coming here for the culture as you can do beaches, scenery, skiing etc back in the US. Therefore I'd advise cities rather than countries.

Take you pick (in semi-order) :

London, Paris, Barcelona, Amsterdam, Berlin, Rome, Venice, Prague, Budapest, Vienna, Madrid, Brussels, Copenhagen, Edinburgh, Dublin

Even in a fortnight many of them would be achieveable using the train network. Get a Eurorail pass and knock yourself out!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Tuomas said:


> Finland and you start to appreciate your home country.


How can you say a thing like that? Finland is one of the most beautiful countries in the world and Helsinki the hottest spot on Earth north of London! I mean it seriously!!
:cheers: 
Kippis Torvi! :lol:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

My suggestion (In descending order)

1- Norway
2- Finland
3- Scotland
4- Northeast Switzerland (Aargau, Zurich, Sankt Gallen, Schaffhausen, Thurgau)
5- Iceland
6- Lower and Upper Austria
7- Bavaria, Germany
8- Sweden
9- Other Western European countries
10- Southern and Eastern Europe in general.


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

go to Croatia!


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

come to Portugal ... 

http://www.visitportugal.com/Cultures/en-US/default


----------



## SLIMI-PL (Dec 8, 2005)

Go to Belarus! Wonderful and Breathtaking country!


----------



## paku (Jan 13, 2004)

SLIMI-PL said:


> Remember! Don't go to Poland! We have bad food, there is no fun,NO! majestic and beautiful, castles, shopping,NO! great museums, NO! Beautiful Natural scenery, NO! Awesome Scrapers, We don't have! Collosseum, Spanish Steps, Italian Girls, Napoli, Milano fashion and cars, NO! fantastic Beaches, NO! beautiful cathedrals, NO! Beautiful Architecture.
> 
> So Poland is bad! stay away from Poland OK?!!


Otherwise you're ok?


----------

